# جميع شروحات الفيديو لبرنامج الـ CSICol لتصميم الأعمدة



## سنا الإسلام (12 يونيو 2009)

هذه الموضوع منقول للأمانة من احد المنتديات برجاء الدعاء لصاحبه الأصلى المهندس أحمد الشافعى الذى قام باعادة رفع الملفات مرة أخرى ولكل من قام باعداد الشروحات المختلفة المهندس مصطفى البارودى والمهندس محمد فتحى​ 
جميع شروحات الفيديو لبرنامج تصميم الأعمدة والحوائط الخرسانية الشهير SCICOL​ 




 

_البرنامج الأفضل عالميا في تصميم الأعمدة الخرسانية_​ 




 




 



 

أولا : شروحات المهندس مصطفى البارودي​ 



 
الدرس الأول​ 
الأعمدة المستطيلة والأعمدة الدائرية المعرضة لقوى رأسية​ 


​ 


 
الدرس الثاني​ 
الأعمدة المستطيلة المعرضة لقوى رأسية وعزوم​ 


​ 


 
الدرس الثالث​ 
عامود زاوية معرض لقوى رأسية وعزوم​ 


​ 


 
الدرس الرابع​ 
الكور وطريقة إدخالها وتحليلها وتصميمها الجزء الأول​ 


​ 


 
الدرس الخامس​ 
الكور وطريقة إدخالها وتحليلها وتصميمها الجزء الثاني​ 



​ 




 

ثانيا : شروحات المهندس محمد فتحي​ 

شرح البرنامج بالكامل من التنصيب وحتى إدخال بيانات وتحليل وتصميم​ 

الجزء الأول 





 
الجزء الثاني


​ 


 
ثالثا : شروحات الموقع الرسمي ( باللغة الإنجليزية )​ 





 


رابعا : بعض الملفات الهامة عن تصميم الأعمدة والحوائط​ 



​


----------



## مهندسة رضى (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاكى الله كل خير مهندسة اميرة ..... بارك الله فيكى 

وبارك الله فى كل من ساعد على نشر العلم ..... جزاهم الله كل خير جميعا


----------



## anass81 (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

موضوع ممتاز ومهم جداً

جزاكِ الله خيراً


----------



## Abo Fares (13 يونيو 2009)

*عمل جميـــل..*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

مشكورة أختنا الكريمة م. أميرة.. بارك الله بك.. 

كل من قام بالشرح، وأعد الموضوع، ونقل الموضوع... جزاكم الله خيراً جميـــعاً...

لكم جميـــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 يونيو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> جزاكى الله كل خير مهندسة اميرة ..... بارك الله فيكى
> 
> وبارك الله فى كل من ساعد على نشر العلم ..... جزاهم الله كل خير جميعا


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> موضوع ممتاز ومهم جداً
> 
> جزاكِ الله خيراً


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 يونيو 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​
> 
> مشكورة أختنا الكريمة م. أميرة.. بارك الله بك.. ​
> كل من قام بالشرح، وأعد الموضوع، ونقل الموضوع... جزاكم الله خيراً جميـــعاً...​
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng abdallah (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاكِ الله خيرا أخت أميرة

تستحقين التميز


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا وجعل هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك وفي ميزان حسنات من عمله ومن نشره


----------



## سيد طه محمد (13 يونيو 2009)

جزى الله خيرا كل من قام بأعداد الملفات التعليمية المفيدة و ساعد على نشرها لتعم الفائدة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 يونيو 2009)

eng abdallah قال:


> جزاكِ الله خيرا أخت أميرة
> 
> تستحقين التميز


 


المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> جزاكي الله خيرا وجعل هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك وفي ميزان حسنات من عمله ومن نشره


 


سيد طه محمد قال:


> جزى الله خيرا كل من قام بأعداد الملفات التعليمية المفيدة و ساعد على نشرها لتعم الفائدة


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng.sherif mahmoud (13 يونيو 2009)

جزا الله كل من ساهم في نشر هذه الفائدة عنا وعن كل المستفيدين منها كل الخير
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتهم اجمعين


----------



## Eng_M1986 (13 يونيو 2009)

مجموعه جميله جدا
جت فى وقتها صحيح لانى كنت بدأت اصمم الكور فى مشروع التخرج
الف شكر


----------



## nawalid6 (13 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر يا اميرة الهندسة المدنية وارجو لو تمكنت من وضع برنامج tekla فانا ابحث عنه من فترة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 يونيو 2009)

eng.sherif mahmoud قال:


> جزا الله كل من ساهم في نشر هذه الفائدة عنا وعن كل المستفيدين منها كل الخير
> وجعلها في ميزان حسناتهم اجمعين


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



eng_m1986 قال:


> مجموعه جميله جدا
> جت فى وقتها صحيح لانى كنت بدأت اصمم الكور فى مشروع التخرج
> الف شكر


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



nawalid6 قال:


> الف شكر يا اميرة الهندسة المدنية وارجو لو تمكنت من وضع برنامج tekla فانا ابحث عنه من فترة


 
ان شاء الله اذا وجدت لحضرتك الاصدار الكامل بالكراك اضعه لك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## شادي يس (13 يونيو 2009)

شكراً لك أخت أميرة 

وإلى مواضيع متميزة أخرى


----------



## hassananas (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

موضوع ممتاز ومهم جداً

جزاكِ الله خيراً


----------



## الليبي2008 (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 يونيو 2009)

شادي يس قال:


> شكراً لك أخت أميرة
> 
> وإلى مواضيع متميزة أخرى


 


hassananas قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> موضوع ممتاز ومهم جداً
> 
> جزاكِ الله خيراً


 


الليبي2008 قال:


> جزاكي الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخت أميرة شي ممتاز 
أسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه خير الأمة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يونيو 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> جزاك الله خير أخت أميرة شي ممتاز
> أسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه خير الأمة


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## على شحاته محمود (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك أيتها الأخت الفاضله


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (14 يونيو 2009)

الله عليكى يابشمهندسه اميره
وحقيقى وعليكى سمات الاماره الحقه فعلا ربنا يوفقك للخير امين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يونيو 2009)

على شحاته محمود قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك أيتها الأخت الفاضله


 


عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> الله عليكى يابشمهندسه اميره
> وحقيقى وعليكى سمات الاماره الحقه فعلا ربنا يوفقك للخير امين


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد دهشورى (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا فهذا عادتك على التالق دائما
جعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسين ابو الهنا (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لجهودكم ولكن لم استطيع التحميل هل من وسيلة اخرى لذلك


----------



## حسين ابو الهنا (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لجهودك ولكن لم استطيع التحميل هل من وسيلة اخرى لذلك


----------



## حسين ابو الهنا (14 يونيو 2009)

ارجو اعادة تحميل البرنامج السابق يااخت اميرة تحت اى رابط أخر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يونيو 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا فهذا عادتك على التالق دائما
> جعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يونيو 2009)

حسين ابو الهنا قال:


> شكرا لجهودكم ولكن لم استطيع التحميل هل من وسيلة اخرى لذلك


 


حسين ابو الهنا قال:


> شكرا لجهودك ولكن لم استطيع التحميل هل من وسيلة اخرى لذلك


 


حسين ابو الهنا قال:


> ارجو اعادة تحميل البرنامج السابق يااخت اميرة تحت اى رابط أخر


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما مشكلة هذه الروابط لم لا تعمل معك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وما هى الدروس التى تحتاج لاعادة رفعها بالضبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل روابط الفورشير تعمل عندكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد دهشورى (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة القيمه جدا كعادتك
ولو تفضلتى برفع البرنامج نكون شاكرين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يونيو 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة القيمه جدا كعادتك
> ولو تفضلتى برفع البرنامج نكون شاكرين


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الآن ما عندى البرنامج نفسه اذا وجدته ساضع روابطه ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## essam awad11 (15 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بش مهندسة


----------



## mhmdfred (15 يونيو 2009)

حقيقى المهندسه اميره تستحق ان تكون اميرة الملتقى ربنا يبارك فيكى


----------



## فراس مهنا (15 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا على الشروحات لكن رابط الدرس الأول لا يعمل ارجو وضع الملف على رابط جديد 
وشكرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 يونيو 2009)

essam awad11 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بش مهندسة


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



mhmdfred قال:


> حقيقى المهندسه اميره تستحق ان تكون اميرة الملتقى ربنا يبارك فيكى


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



فراس مهنا قال:


> شكرا على الشروحات لكن رابط الدرس الأول لا يعمل ارجو وضع الملف على رابط جديد
> وشكرا


 
تم تجريب الرابط وهو يعمل اعد المحاولة مرة اخرى وسيعمل معك ان شاء الله
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mas67 (15 يونيو 2009)

كيف يمكن ان نحصل على البرنامج الخاص بتصميم الأعمده


----------



## مهندسة رضى (15 يونيو 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة القيمه جدا كعادتك
> ولو تفضلتى برفع البرنامج نكون شاكرين





mas67 قال:


> كيف يمكن ان نحصل على البرنامج الخاص بتصميم الأعمده



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ده البرنامج كان رفعه استاذنا الفاضل حسان على الملتقى .....

csicolv8.3.1
http://www.mediafire.com/?njojenozymh

ودى طريقه التسطيب ....والبرنامج انا جربته وشغال تمام الحمد لله 


حسان2 قال:


> نصب البرنامج أولا باستعمال رقم وليكن 123456789
> ثم قم بنسخ محتويات فولدر الترقية الى v8.3.1 الى مكان تنصيب البرنامج
> ثم انسخ الملفين الموجودين في الكراك في مكان تنصيب ا لبرنامج
> ثم قم بالنقر المزدوج على أحدهما وهو: CsiCOL831.exe واضغط على patch
> وانشاء الله سيعمل البرنامج بنجاح


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 يونيو 2009)

مهندسة رضى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ده البرنامج كان رفعه استاذنا الفاضل حسان على الملتقى .....
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فادي مكارم (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندسة أميرة. 
فعلا أبدعتي في مواضيع شروحات البرامج الهندسية.
أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## essam awad11 (18 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ،وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يونيو 2009)

فادي مكارم قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك مهندسة أميرة.
> فعلا أبدعتي في مواضيع شروحات البرامج الهندسية.
> أتمنى لك التوفيق


 


essam awad11 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ،وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اختي الكريمة موضوع مهم جدا ومرتب جدا 
ولو امكن سؤال بسيط :ما هو احدث اصدار من برنامج csi col
وشكرا لك


----------



## anass81 (19 يونيو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اختي الكريمة موضوع مهم جدا ومرتب جدا
> ولو امكن سؤال بسيط :ما هو احدث اصدار من برنامج csi col
> وشكرا لك



السلام عليكم

اخر نسخة هي 8.3.2

http://www.csiberkeley.com/products_CSICOL.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخر نسخة هي 8.3.2
> 
> http://www.csiberkeley.com/products_csicol.html


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
هذا هو فعلا الاصدار الكامل الموجود حتى الآن
لكن انا وجدت ان فى اصدار جديد 8.4 موجود بالنت لكن لم يظهر الكراك له حتى الآن
بارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته



مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اختي الكريمة موضوع مهم جدا ومرتب جدا
> ولو امكن سؤال بسيط :ما هو احدث اصدار من برنامج csi col
> وشكرا لك


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبرطاته


----------



## hamada 2004 (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاكى الله كل خير مهندسة اميرة ..... بارك الله فيكى


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (19 يونيو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخر نسخة هي 8.3.2
> 
> http://www.csiberkeley.com/products_csicol.html


 


اميرةة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
> هذا هو فعلا الاصدار الكامل الموجود حتى الآن
> لكن انا وجدت ان فى اصدار جديد 8.4 موجود بالنت لكن لم يظهر الكراك له حتى الآن
> بارك الله فيك
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

شكرا جزيلا لكما اخي مهندس انس واختي مهندسة اميرة
وبارك الله فيكما ووفقكم لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة
ساحاول ان ابحث عن الاصدار الاخير 8.4 وان شاء الله اذا وجدتة كاملا مع
الكراك ساقوم برفعة على المنتدى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يونيو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> شكرا جزيلا لكما اخي مهندس انس واختي مهندسة اميرة
> وبارك الله فيكما ووفقكم لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
وبانتظار وضعك لهذا الاصدار ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يونيو 2009)

hamada 2004 قال:


> جزاكى الله كل خير مهندسة اميرة ..... بارك الله فيكى


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## melmokhtar (14 مايو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليم
جزاكم الله خيرا و نشكر لكم هذا المجهود الطيب
نحن قوم اعزنا الله بالاسلام فان ابتغينا العزة فى غيره أذلنا الله
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## engineer ghaly (14 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا
مهندس مصطفى البارودى
ومهندس محمد فتحى


----------



## محمد دهشورى (14 مايو 2010)

مشكوره جداجداجدا وجزاكى الله كل خير


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (14 مايو 2010)

*جزاكِ الله خيرا أخت سنا الاسلام
اتمنى لك مزيدا من العطاء والتقدم *​


----------



## almass (15 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزا الله خيرا من قام باعدادها وساهم في نشرها


----------



## رمزي2009 (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي الملفات


----------



## مش لاقي (15 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## محمد 977 (16 مايو 2010)

*الف الف شكر من صميم القلب*

الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي
مشكوووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
على الإبداع و التميز 
جزى الله المشرفة المميزة سنا الإسلام كل خير 
و جزى الله إخوتنا المهندسين الذين قاموا بالشروحات كل خير و نطمع بالمزيد 
و أتساءل عن إمكانية ربط البرنامج ببرامج إيتابس أو ساب ......


----------



## emad_algashy (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## محمودشمس (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ROZE1 (19 يونيو 2010)

بسمه تعالى
ارجو ان تساعدني في بيان كيفية تنصيب برنامج csicol بالتوافق مع الويندوز7 حيث جربت كل الاحتمالات ولم اوفق ارجو الاهتمام والاجابة وتقبل تحياتي وشكري


----------



## elshuwaikh (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا علي المجهود الرائع
بس في عندي مشكله
الرابط التاني لا يعمل برجاء اعاده رفعه مره اخري
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس الهادف (27 يونيو 2010)

اللهم من ساهم في نشر العلم وساعد علي تعليمه، فكن اللهم له نورا في عقله وبصره وقلبه، وإفتح له أبواب الجنة يدخل من أيها يشاء بفضلك وكرمك يا رب العالمين
(وقل رب زدني علما)


----------



## علاء الدين حمدي (27 يونيو 2010)

_*شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك*​_


----------



## elshuwaikh (1 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع
بس الملف التاني لشرح المهندس محمد فتحي مش بيتفك عندي
مش عارف فين المشكله
ارجو الافادة


----------



## صقر الهندسه (14 أغسطس 2010)

لا اله الا الله 
ما هذا التميز والابداع ..جزاك الله خير


----------



## saalaam (16 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر اختي العزيزة
والى المزيد


----------



## daoud.ch (16 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن نحصل على رابط البرنامج اذا متوفر وشكرا


----------



## tarek sami (16 أغسطس 2010)

good


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكي الله كل خير*


----------



## hawkar1 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

thank uuuuuu


----------



## hawkar1 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## خلوف العراقي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## medo2010_eng (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اسأل الله العظيم ان ينفعنا بما علمنا,... وان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا,..... وان يجزى كل من جاد بما تعلم كل الخير فى الدنيا والآخرة,...أأأأأمين


----------



## myada1 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## م:عماد المشوادى (7 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره اختنا الفاضله وجزاكى الله كل حاجه حلوه


----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)




----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## m m a (7 يناير 2011)




----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزيتم خيرا على تحميل الشروحات للبرنامج 
هل لى من ان طلب تحميل البرنامج نفسه مع الكراك ومشكورين ماقصرتم


----------



## ashraf safan (12 يناير 2011)

مشكورا يابشمهندس


----------



## mady78 (30 يناير 2011)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك اختي سنا الاسلام.
السوداني


----------



## eng.goher (28 أبريل 2011)

مرسي كتير وجزاك الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نجانجا (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود جعفرى (26 مايو 2011)

ان الله وملائكته يصلون على معلم الناس الخير
جزيتى خيرا باذن الله


----------



## salamanasim (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

موضوع ممتاز ومهم جداً

جزاكِ الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس/هانى البيلى (16 يوليو 2011)

مشكوره اختنا وجزاكى الله كل خير فان فعلا سنا الاسلام وسنا هذا الملتقى


----------



## amr awad (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## m n plane (17 يوليو 2011)

بعد التحميل و جد الجزء الاول و الثانى فى شروحات المهندس محمد فتحى نفس الفيديو.....!!


----------



## freemanghassan (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير ........


----------



## Eng:Ali Sayed (18 يوليو 2011)

لو تفضلتوا مشكورين
احتاج اكراك لبرنامج STAD PRO v8i 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waleed nosseer (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاكمالله كل خير بس البرنامج نفسه فين لو سمحتوا وياريت يكون معاه الكراك وشكرا


----------



## محمود صلاح الصاوي (7 أغسطس 2011)

lمشكككككككككككككور جدا


----------



## h.cat93 (27 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن رابط للبرنامج نفسه 

وشكرا جدا


----------



## عمرو على وافى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## remstereo (27 سبتمبر 2011)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله ياجماعة هى فين الشروحات انا مش شايف اى رابط لايظهر عندى شئ

والصورة فى المرفقات توضح ذلك


----------



## wagih khalid (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks
*​


----------



## حمدي شققي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل الجبار


----------



## سرسوره (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هداية الحياري (23 يناير 2012)

*شكرا وربنا يجزيك عنا خير واتمنى التواصل معاك*


----------



## هداية الحياري (23 يناير 2012)

شكراً على هذه الفيديوهات وأنا أعترف أن هذه الفيديوهات وما شاباها لها فضل عليا بعد الله فى تعليم التصميم


----------



## sendbad2011 (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م_خالد صالح (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa20099 (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس عماد عبده (25 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .... وأحتاج البرنامج لأنى كلما نزلت البرنامج يقوم الكمبيوتر بحذف الكراك لوجود فيروسات وهذا يحدث لجميع البرامج التابعة لشركة csi


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (19 أبريل 2012)

جزاااااك الله كل خير


----------



## aymanallam (19 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير *


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (30 أبريل 2012)

*
*​ *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

مشكورة أختنا الكريمة م. أميرة.. بارك الله بك.. 

كل من قام بالشرح، وأعد الموضوع، ونقل الموضوع... جزاكم الله خيراً جميـــعاً...

لكم جميـــعاً تحيـــــــاتي..
*​ 

*
*


----------



## ديار26 (30 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكِ
بس ممكن اعادة رفع هذا الملف
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...رنامج-الـ-CSICol-لتصميم-الأعمدة#ixzz1tXbYJSPp

الدرس الخامس​ 
الكور وطريقة إدخالها وتحليلها وتصميمها الجزء الثاني​ 








لانه هو الدرس الرابع
ومن الله التوفيق​


----------



## civilawy.x (4 مايو 2012)

1000 شكر جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## miadakotb (19 يوليو 2012)

جامد موووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## jak88 (7 أغسطس 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (16 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed elfike (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا،وجعله الله فى ميزان الحسنات


----------



## Do It (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .........


----------



## eng.aboddahab (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يباركلك روح ,, يا ريت بس لو تسمح تعيد رفع الجزء الثاني من شرح م. محمد فتحي


----------



## باسندوة (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*حضرموت*



سنا الإسلام قال:


> هذه الموضوع منقول للأمانة من احد المنتديات برجاء الدعاء لصاحبه الأصلى المهندس أحمد الشافعى الذى قام باعادة رفع الملفات مرة أخرى ولكل من قام باعداد الشروحات المختلفة المهندس مصطفى البارودى والمهندس محمد فتحى​
> جميع شروحات الفيديو لبرنامج تصميم الأعمدة والحوائط الخرسانية الشهير SCICOL​
> 
> 
> ...



شكرااا

الشرح ذاجميل جدا


----------



## madnawy (18 ديسمبر 2012)

فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## civ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## هارون الخليفة (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mezo 2007 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شرحات م محمد فتحى الرابط مش شغال


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.aim91 (3 مايو 2013)

الرابط الأول في شروحات المهندس محمد فتحي لا يعمل 
جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## محمود الكامل (3 مايو 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AHMED PARKOUR (3 مايو 2013)

شكراً لك أخت أميرة ​


----------



## AHMED PARKOUR (3 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## سميرالطحان (13 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر ناصر (13 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Medo Ahmed1 (26 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## civil en.ali (26 ديسمبر 2013)

thanks alot


----------

